
Introduction to Binance DEX: Part I, Atomic Swaps Explained - infruset
https://medium.com/dune-network/introduction-to-binance-dex-part-i-atomic-swaps-840ef3de592d
======
dunots
Really clear! thanks for sharing.

------
elefantom
what will Part II be about ?

